# Going for Green



## Maltair (Apr 18, 2005)

Testing for Green belt this weekend! Pretty excited about it. 1 worry though. This weekend I took a look at the tech list and a couple of them I started scratching my head. I've been so busy with short 3, current belt tech and a Jo form we have been learning (mai no Jo) that I haven't been spending the time with the old stuff :whip: 

Made a little book with all the tech and discriptions that I can carry around with me and start working them whenever I have a couple min. Should be fine. I'm just glad I caught it now and not Tue.

I've got one of the guys I work with that does video editing. He is going to set up a couple cameras and then splice the whole thing togeather onto DVD. I also asked him to chop it up so I can post up. Will be interesting to see myself. Is it still voyerism if you are watching yourself? :idunno:


----------



## Lisa (Apr 18, 2005)

Good Luck Maltair!  Let us know how everything goes.


----------



## Brother John (Apr 18, 2005)

Do your best, make the butter-flies fly in formation...
and I'm sure you'll do your best.

Your Brother
John
PS: let us know how it goes.......


----------



## jfarnsworth (Apr 18, 2005)

Good Luck.


----------



## TigerWoman (Apr 18, 2005)

Good luck Maltair!  Probably don't need it though.  You are either ready or not.   TW


----------



## shesulsa (Apr 18, 2005)

Maltair said:
			
		

> Made a little book with all the tech and discriptions that I can carry around with me and start working them whenever I have a couple min. Should be fine. I'm just glad I caught it now and not Tue.
> 
> I've got one of the guys I work with that does video editing. He is going to set up a couple cameras and then splice the whole thing togeather onto DVD. I also asked him to chop it up so I can post up. Will be interesting to see myself. Is it still voyerism if you are watching yourself? :idunno:


 These are good training tools!  I recommend you maintain this practice throughout your entire course of training. It's what I did to prepare for black.  Watching yourself on video give you a new perspective and a good tool to fix bad habits, analyze your strengths and see your progress.

 I wish you good grading this weekend!  You'll do fine, I'm sure.  Please post back and give us the details. - now GO TRAIN!


----------



## Trejo (Apr 18, 2005)

Good Luck with your green belt test
 Just practice your required techniques and forms as much as you can in your spare time. I wouldnt bother with making a video to study how you move, it might take too much time away from your actual trainning. Just practice till your blue in the face!


----------



## Brother John (Apr 18, 2005)

Trejo said:
			
		

> Just practice till your blue in the face!


and *GREEN*  in the Belt!

ha...
Your Bro.
John


----------



## Jaymeister (Apr 18, 2005)

Good luck Maltair


----------



## Sam (Apr 18, 2005)

Trejo said:
			
		

> Just practice till your blue in the face!





			
				Brother John said:
			
		

> and *GREEN* in the Belt!
> 
> ha...
> Your Bro.
> John


What those two said.

good luck! I'm sure you'll do fine. Tell us how it goes...


----------



## MJS (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck with the test!!  Let us know how you do!!! :asian: 

Mike


----------



## masherdong (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck and dont worry, I am sure that you will do fine.  JUST RELAX AND BREATHE!


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 19, 2005)

Maltair said:
			
		

> Testing for Green belt this weekend! Pretty excited about it.



Good luck on your test


----------



## Simon Curran (Apr 19, 2005)

Good luck.


----------



## parkerkarate (Apr 21, 2005)

Advanced Green Belt techniques where the most fun ones I have had yet, so I bet you will have fun with them too. Good luck and best wishes.

We are all chearing for you.

artyon:


----------



## Kenpoist (Apr 24, 2005)

Good Luck! I also test for green this week (Monday night) - so I feel your pain.
Stay relaxed and focused.  Video taping yourself practicing techniques and forms has worked for me as a good tool and refresher.


----------



## Maltair (Apr 25, 2005)

Man am I SORE! Had a great time. Woke up early and was pretty nervous. Went to the Dojo and was fine after that. Test lasted about an hr. We had a couple orange and purple testers but it got whittled down to just me. 

First thing they had me do was all my forms as fast as I could. Half way thru I hear, "My grandma is faster then that!" :whip1:I think I started slowing down. Demo finger whips and hooks on the owner, he only blinked once. Next was a couple spinning hook kicks on billy. It was set just a bit higher then I normaly practice, Got a good hit but fell, :shrug: caught myself in a pushup position, not a complete loss. I think I did my form again, then the techs. I messed up hugging pendulum, I said "blah" and they asked if I wanted to do it again. Did it better but finished more like retreating pendulum instead. :uhohh: I think I did my form again, then they asked to see my staff set (I have the short version from Mrs. Desire aka 7 of 9) then they asked if there was anything else I would like to show them. I gasped out, "I have striking set" response, "Ok, but go right into short 3 when your done." :deadhorse Felt like I did short 3 100 times! Had a great time. Got quite an applause and many pat's on the back afterwards:cheers: Wife was really proud of me, she hasn't been to the last 2 belt tests, I think she was pretty suprised. She got real lovey after that too:ladysman: .
I've been doing breathing excersices lately and that really helped, I never was gasping for air like I used to, but boy I was moving a lot of air! Sifu reminded me I have to quit smoking before brown. :anic: 

Overall I'm pretty happy with myself. Wasn't perfect, but who is? Looking forward to the video, seeing what I can work on. I'll post some of it when I get it. 
Just got a code here at work, gota go.


----------



## kenposikh (Apr 25, 2005)

A big conrats and a pat on the back. Well done sounds like you had a good time and thoroughly came through on the day. Well Done from across the pond.  artyon: 

Amrik
http://www.bkku.com


----------



## Brother John (Apr 25, 2005)

Good job man!!!!
Tests are the greatest lessons!

Your Brother
John


----------



## Rick Wade (Apr 25, 2005)

Good job, Congratulations.

Don't rest on your knowledge keep pushing forward, like you always have.

V/R

Rick English


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2005)

Congrats. on your new rank!!!!! :ultracool 

Keep up the good work!!!

Mike


----------

